# What does Reply from 191.161.0.0 : bytes=32 time = 490 mins TTl=247



## warriordenz (May 20, 2006)

Hi Good day,


After ping a site of a IP add, what does the "Reply from..........." means. 

the time.. the mins.. the TTL..

I hope you understand my question.


I will appreciate if someone replies.

Thanks and God bless


----------



## way2evil (May 20, 2006)

it means the site you pinged is online


----------



## warriordenz (Jun 8, 2006)

*I Mean The Figures...*

i know that that site is online or active but what i mean is the meaning of the TTl = 247 what does the time it indicates? does the bytes means the bandwidth? 

hope you understand what i am trying to ask.


----------



## Trizoy (Jun 8, 2006)

NoYou need to read the whole message.

Pinging "whatever" [ip address] with *32* bytes of data:
Reply from [IP address]: bytes=*32* time=92ms ttl=249

And it does it 4 times by default.
All the 4 different tries are to average the speed/loss etc. The 32 means it pinged with 32 bytes, and 32 bytes were returned. Meaning no loss of data.
Time is like ping in an online video game 92 being mine to whatever I pinged. 

Here is what TTL is...
"Time to live (TTL) is an 8-bit field in the Internet Protocol (IP) header. It is the 9th octet of 20. The time to live value can be thought of as an upper bound on the time that an IP datagram can exist in an internet system. The TTL field is set by the sender of the datagram, and reduced by every host on the route to its destination. If the TTL field reaches zero before the datagram arrives at its destination, then the datagram is discarded and an ICMP error datagram ( 11 - Time Exceeded) is sent back to the sender. The purpose of the TTL field is to avoid a situation in which an undeliverable datagram keeps circulating on an internet system.

In theory, time to live is measured in seconds, although every host that passes the datagram must reduce the TTL by at least one unit. In practice, the TTL field is reduced by one on every hop. To reflect this practice, the field is named hop limit in IPv6."

bandwidth can not be measured with ping...


Like Dos? Try this command 'Tracert ipaddress'
-It maps a route from my computer to the other pc, through all the others. You can find out where the other computer is.


----------

